# Help: How To Root Oneclick Samsung Ace 2.3.5?



## rootme (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi,can﻿ someone please help me i would like to know how to root my Samsung Ace S5830XXKPO SER - Russia with Gingerbread 2.3.5.
I tryed the GingerBreak-v1.20.apk but it doesn't work,i want to unistall some unuseless application in russian that i don't need located in the phone memory.
Thank you!


----------

